# What are your anchor and network of choice for riot and civil unrest coverage?



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

1. Anderson Cooper on CNN
2. Don Lemon on CNN
3. Chris Hayes on MSNBC
4. Brian Wililians on MSNBC
5. Meghan Kelly on Fox News
6. Sean Hannity on Fox News


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like Meghan and Sean. When Robin Meade had the Ferguson protester with "FTP" written on her jugs then made her out to be a victim I totally bailed on my "maybe there is no media bias" philosophy.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

I voted, but when I read the thread title I almost spite my Cabernet all over my laptop! 

Seriously, that is just funny. Only on PF SLOL


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Well CNN and MSNBC are liberal lying rags, so that really narrows down the choices.


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Maol9 said:


> Seriously, that is just funny. Only on PF SLOL


I hope people will take this in a light-hearted manner and not be offended.

I posted it mainly because I'm thinking about my father-in-law tonight. He is a loyal and devoted Fox News viewer. But after Obama was elected, he started a little game where whenever some bad happened for Obama and liberals, he'd start watching MSNBC or CNN to watch them flip out. In that spirit, during the Ferguson riots I started watching Don Lemon on CNN for my riot coverage. He's almost gotten a couple of beat downs on camera, which where just good TV. He's my go to guy now for riots and civil unrest.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Ham radio


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I like Fox news , but 90% of the news I get here on PF , lmao . the best news forum around .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I like Fox news , but 90% of the news I get here on PF , lmao . the best news forum around .


 Yup. I don't have time to watch TV.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have only caught bits and pieces due to being busy. Generally I like Lou Dobbs on FOX business when I have time.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

When a riot happens, and there is killing, looting, mass-destruction, setting buildings on fire and it could be confused for downtown Beirut......

If you want to hear that it's just a bunch of frustrated youths demonstrating their 2nd ammendment right to protest over an issue, you turn to NBC, CBS, ABC, MSNBC, CNN, WSJ, NYT, etc....

If you want to hear the facts.....that's it's a group of ignorant ferals, backed, supported and promoted by big liberal money...you turn to Breitbart, Drudge or FOX.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Fox news 
Fox Business news
Local Fox station


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Michael Savage on the Radio.... I wouldn't even know how to find a "news" station on the program tube.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

None, I follow it on social media/the internet and I listen to local police scanners.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Tomi on GB.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Got rid of the satellite dish 4 years ago (cable does not come this far out).
I am limited to antenna. But that's OK, we are not TV watchers anyway. I watch the local news, and the 30 minute national nightly news, and that's it. 
So, in the past 4 years, through trial and error watching network national news, I have found ABC to be the least politically slanted. NBC is very left leaning, CBS is somewhat left-of-center also.
I sometimes look at Fox News on the computer, but not regularly.

I WILL say this - since ditching the dish and getting away from the "24 hour news cycle" in general, and Fox News in particular, my stress level has gone WAAAAAY down. I do not miss that jive at all.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Fox most of the time, but news from other countries is usually much more accurate just like weather forecasting


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What I do find interesting, listening to foreign radio broadcast on shortwave, is their perspective on activities here.

Sometimes I have to figure out what they are talking about due to how slanted it is.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Knotacare said:


> Fox most of the time, but news from other countries is usually much more accurate just like weather forecasting


For a different perspective, try http://www.rt.com
Home - BBC News is good too.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"For your latest riot and civil unrest updates, tune into FOX NEWS. The best of the worst in news."

For future reference: "St Peter, l've got a lot of 'splainin' to do. Pull up a cloud and take a load off."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ScientistPrepper said:


> I hope people will take this in a light-hearted manner and not be offended.
> 
> I posted it mainly because I'm thinking about my father-in-law tonight. He is a loyal and devoted Fox News viewer. But after Obama was elected, he started a little game where whenever some bad happened for Obama and liberals, he'd start watching MSNBC or CNN to watch them flip out. In that spirit, during the Ferguson riots I started watching Don Lemon on CNN for my riot coverage. He's almost gotten a couple of beat downs on camera, which where just good TV. He's my go to guy now for riots and civil unrest.


Hell, I might be your Father In Law!

I do the same thing. For example for a short period early yesterday evening I was flipping channels watching the Charlotte Riot Coverage. Within minutes I saw;

MSNBC had a couple of young female reporters in an area of Charlotte reporting on how the "protestors were exercising their rights, holding hands, chanting for peace and change. They literally reported for what seemed like 4 or 5 minutes on this "peaceful demonstration". While...

FNC was showing the riot police squads tossing Tear Gas at the rioters, showing looters wrecking a Mercedes outside the Charlotte Ritz Carlton and throwing bricks/rocks/etc at Police and through windows of local businesses. While...

CNN was saying that up until the Police in riot gear arrived it was peaceful but now a group of agitators were running around starting trouble but the "protestors" and civic leader were doing a great job of getting the agitators (who by the way may be Trump supporters) in check. Seconds later, a CNN reporter gets his ass run over by some big black dudes yelling pro BLM stuff...in the background hundreds of black people are throwing shit at the police, breaking things and carrrying signs to kill ******!

Bias sumbitches...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That's great, Slippy. Reads like a Joseph Heller novel. LOL.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I did not see an option for Brett Baier so went with Hannity.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I do ham radio as well but watch smiling Meghan! Shawn's ok but a tad a a whiny ass at times...


None of the others count


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Moving from the favorite anchor for a second, personally, I think that any protestor throwing rocks or glass bottles or Molotov's at the police line,

should be engaged with deadly force, it is justified for the intent of deadly harm put upon the police by that trash, black or white.

Perhaps, going back to the flying wedge with bayonets fixed, they don't move, well you know, the spirit of the bayonet.

Unless you have been in or near as a witness to such a civil disturbance, you have no idea what a pack of animals they turn into, absolutely revolting.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

None of the above.

When one of these breaks out, I try to find the live steams from people actually in the crowd. Often InfoWars will have "citizen journalists" streaming live.
Live coverage, no "warm and fuzzy" filter on the content.
News via any other means is just "news".


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Robin Meade
Anderson Cooper
Fox news Radio at work.


----------

